# Is my trailer hitch worthless?



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Here is a close up of the home-made scraper blade I was using a week ago on the frozen ground. But this post is about the trailer hitch. It seems to low to the ground to be of any use without some kind of adapter. Why would Bobcat design it this way? What am I missing?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

It's the OE basic setup. If you want to upgrade, then there are a 'few' other options over OE. 

Good and heavy duty
3 Point Tractor Hitch To 2" Ball | Agri Supply 105964 | Agri Supply 

And here is lite duty









If you have a drawbar and a ball already, you can just add the drawbar lock to one or both sides too.




















This is the style I have on my machine.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the advice, links and photos.

But can anyone answer the question as to why Bobcat would design a hitch that is just a few inches off the ground? How can a hitch that low really be useful to anyone, unless they add some aftermarket adapter?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It's a small tractor, low profile. If they raise the drawbar, the PTO shaft will likely hit it if the implement goes down in a low spot. I've got a JD Gator with a low hitch like that. I pull a 12' trailer with it routinely for fence work, picking up limbs, etc. Works fine. What do you want to do with the tractor? Use your 3 point hitch for bush hog, tiller, etc.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

BigT said:


> It's a small tractor, low profile. If they raise the drawbar, the PTO shaft will likely hit it if the implement goes down in a low spot.


Bingo. Or Yahtzee. Depending on your preference.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

Also the hitch should be as far down from the axle CL as possible to help prevent a backflip.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I see this thread has made it back... After rereading.. I think many new owners consider a "drawbar" a trailer hitch.. That is not its intended use and by adding a trailer ball to the "drawbar" does not make it one. Tho in many cases it can be used, that is not its designed use. It's true function is for drawn equipment and is designed for separation between the C/L PTO and tongue height...not gound clearance. B.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

The reason the drawbar is mounted so low is that if you're pulling as hard as you can on that drawbar, it actually _resists _the tractor's temptation to do a wheelie (and try to kill you) instead of moving forward. IF the drawbar was mounted level with the rear axle, it would create a slight lift on the front tires when pulling hard, and if it was mounted above the rear axle it would create a STRONG lift on the front tires when pulling hard, making the tractor very dangerous.

So, you use the 3pt if you want the tow ball higher, but be aware that the above mentioned issues still exist. If you use the 3pt to hook up to something like a trailer tongue and then lift that higher than it needs to be, that will encourage the tractor to wheelie and try to launch you off if you pull a little too hard or fast on it. Carried loads should always be carried as low as you can get away with, for safety.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BinVa said:


> I see this thread has made it back... After rereading.. I think many new owners consider a "drawbar" a trailer hitch.. That is not its intended use and by adding a trailer ball to the "drawbar" does not make it one. Tho in many cases it can be used, that is not its designed use. It's true function is for drawn equipment and is designed for separation between the C/L PTO and tongue height...not gound clearance. B.


I use the drawbar and ball on the smaller utility trailers with lite loads. The heavy 14,000-lbs loaded trailers use the tractor ball and receiver to hitch up.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I welded a large ball on top of my rear mount hay spear. How I move mine around, loaded or empty, makes no difference. Only thing I have on my drawbar is an implement or a screw shackle.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

John Liebermann said:


> the axle CL


What does CL refer to in this case?


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Vigo said:


> IF the drawbar was mounted level with the rear axle, it would create a light lift on the front tires when pulling hard, and if it was mounted above the rear axle it would create a STRONG lift on the front tires when pulling hard, making the tractor very dangerous.


Wow, your explanation is the best I've seen so far. Thank you for helping me understand.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

C/L is referring to the center(line) of the PTO stub. Most pto driven, towed, equipment has at least 2 universal joints which should be aligned as straight/horizontal as possible, to reduce wear. The PTO shaft normally is a match(or adjustable) in height from the tractor stub to the 1st gearbox or next universal joint. B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Lets see...C/L is centerline, OD is outside diameter, ID is inside diameter, OAL is overall length and moat all pto's will either be 540 6 spline or 1000 rpm 21 spline.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

pioneerMan said:


> What does CL refer to in this case?


It means Center Line.


----------

